# HBO GO



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I really like this app! Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes! It is very cool.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes! It is great! I am excited to re-watch the last season of True Blood before the new one starts! Love it!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I downloaded it as soon as it came out, but haven't had a chance to try it yet. I'll get around to that later today, I hope.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Cindy, let us know what you think!


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I downloaded this app and I really like it.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a great app!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I downloaded it today, it worked great. I had to enter my username and password for my cable account, presumably so that my subscription to HBO could be confirmed. Took a couple minutes to do all that and create an HBO GO username, and I was off and running.

I look forward to using this a lot, especially when we go out to California and the condo we rent doesn't have HBO.

Thanks for posting about it! Here's a link to the app for anyone else who wants to try it; it's compatible with iPhone 3GS & 4 and iPod touch 3rd and 4th gens, also:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hbo-go/id429775439?mt=8

Betsy


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

You're welcome! DH loves using this app. He's catching up on lots of his favorite shows. Yesterday, we watched Avatar! It's amazing on the iPad!


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

To be honest, I am surprised that HBO did this. Wouldnt this cut into HBO DVD sales ? I have the app on my Touch, my wifes Touch, and my iPad. You / I can watch every episode of the Sopranos, Deadwood, Band of Brothers, The Pacific .. the list goes on and on. WOW !! 

Who do we need to talk to to get Showtime to do this ?


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Check oout "Crackle" also .. every episode of Seinfeld and more !


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I love this app.  I'm using it right now actually, finishing watching season 2 of Bored to Death.  I really miss HBO on demand since I switched to satellite but this is even better considering it has pretty much every episode of every series on there all at once, and a decent movie selection (which I have yet to really delve into).  I expected it to be more like HBO on demand which had a much more limited selection.

One weird thing about the app, I already had an HBO GO account on the computer but it didn't recogonize it when I signed in to DirecTV on the app and I had to put in a different HBO GO name and email address.  Other than that it's working great and it's becoming my second favorite app (behind Netflix, of course  )


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm confused. I need to create an HBO GO account online with Verizon and then I presumably get an HBO GO id? Downloaded app with my myverizon signup creditionals; but it's asking for a GO ID?

Edit:

Figured it out!
Thanks!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

JCBeam said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm confused. I need to create an HBO GO account online with Verizon and then I presumably get an HBO GO id? Downloaded app with my myverizon signup creditionals; but it's asking for a GO ID?
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I love HBO GO - great app!  I was able to watch Game of Thrones, episode 6 while hubby watched basketball game.  Yes, we have more than one TV in the house, but was able to launch and watch right away.  Here's where the fun begins:  because I had the app, I was able to watch episode 7 week early!  Awesome!  Love, love, love this app and Avatar on the iPad is amazing!


----------

